# Pinapple Sherbet?



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I figured this was an okay place to post this since it's a question about food, if not, sorry!

Is a once in a while treat of pinapple sherbet okay for my dogs? My dad gave them some today, and they gobbled it up! They got a scoop, maybe two at the most. Just wondered about it. Here's the ingredients: 

Water, Corn Syrup, Crushed Pinapple, Sugar, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Milkfat and Nonfat Milk, Whey, Citric Acid, Locust Bean Gum, Vegetable Mono and Diglycerides, Guar Gum, Natural Pinapple Flavor, Pectin, Cellulose Gum and Carrageenan.

I was just wondering, I didn't see anything that was toxic, or at least that I know of.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it wont kill them but it surely isnt good for them. personally i'd pass on giving it to them, only because there are more suitable treats.

corn syrup & high fructose corn syrup is worse than sugar. not good for us nor them.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Right or wrong i kinda feel a TASTE of any people food is OK for doggy family members.Jakers is a non experimental eater and if I gave him pineapple sherbert he would sniff sniff look at me **** his head and kinda say 'you wan't ME to eat that?'and walk away.If it doesn't make them sick and is a occasional treat I say go for it


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Mine get a bite of pretty much anything I eat. Except grapes, raisins, onions, or anything spicy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't mind giving the Hooligans people food, they like just about everything I do. I give them a small dish of ice cream on special occassions and if I had pineapple sherbert in the freezer I'd let them have some.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlMine get a bite of pretty much anything I eat. Except grapes, raisins, onions, or anything spicy.











Same here.

To the OP, I don't know that I would give them a "scoop or 2", that seems like a lot. Not only due to the sugar content but I would be worried it would give them the runs. But a couple of bites sure won't hurt them.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine also get a taste of almost everything I eat, I see no problem with giving them people food as long as it isn't a staple in their diet.


----------



## melissaw140 (Jul 16, 2005)

I personally would not give my dog anything with corn syrup or high fructose corn syrup. Doing research for my own eating habits , I just try to stay away from that as much as possible. High fructose corn syrup causes so many problems for humans.
If you check out dog treats as well in the ingredients it has high fructose corn syrup as well in many different brands. I learned to be an ingredient detective and I started making my own treats.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice, I was informed that they actually got like half a scoop to a whole scoop, my bad! I love giving my boys a taste of what I eat, but I have also googled what's toxic for them, and rest assured, they don't get any of those things! 

As for the bad sugars and ingredients in the sherbet, I recognize them, and know that they aren't the best thing for them, but I don't see a problem with them having it because we get sherbet once in a blue moon. They haven't had any since my first post reguarding this topic. 

As for the treats, they used to get this chicken jerkey stuff, but it didn't mix well with them, so since then, we've stuck to carrots, cooked pieces of chicken, anything homemade really.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't like all the corn syrup, but you could easily make them their own treats if you want to give them goodies like this. I've made mine ice cream and smoothies with great success.

If they love pineapple, run it through the blender, add a little honey, ice, some 100% juice or maybe good vanilla ice cream, then freeze it up. Toss in other fruits if you'd like, add peanut butter even, whatever you'd like!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Don't know if anyone else has mentioned it, but watch out for artificial sweetner. It's toxic for animals.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Luca_stlMine get a bite of pretty much anything I eat. Except grapes, raisins, onions, or anything spicy.
> ...


That is the first thought that went through my minds...did it cause the runs? Personally I probably wouldn't give it to my girl, but maybe a little taste (a tablespoon) of vanilla ice cream. I do not give her sweets but she does get people food. Sweets is really not good for them and generally will cause "the runs".


----------

